# Dry meatloaf



## arturo

my meatloaf came out dry.  what did i do wrong?


----------



## mudbug

Welcome Arturo (tryin again):

What were your ingredients? cooking time?


----------



## arturo

2 lbs beef, a little tomato paste, 2 eggs, mushrooms, bread crumbs and spices.  cooked it for 90 mins.  i forgot the olive oil, maybe that was it.   it tastes good, just ain't moist enough.


----------



## mudbug

arturo said:
			
		

> 2 lbs beef, a little tomato paste, 2 eggs, mushrooms, bread crumbs and spices.  cooked it for 90 mins.  i forgot the olive oil, maybe that was it.   it tastes good, just ain't moist enough.



Cooking time sounds too long--an hour should do it, but what temp were you using?  You shoulda added the oil too.


----------



## arturo

a little over 350.  i averaged the temps of the recipes i had.  anything i can throw in to spice it up a bit?


----------



## mudbug

arturo said:
			
		

> a little over 350.  i averaged the temps of the recipes i had.  anything i can throw in to spice it up a bit?


I do mine at 375 for an hour.  To jazz it up you can add all kinds of things:  minced jalapeno, minced fresh garlic, Tabasco, etc., etc.  Use spices and herbs that you like the taste of--probably about a tablespoon or two of each, but don't use too many per outing or your dish will get too confused.


----------



## marmalady

MY MEATLOAF

1/12 lbs. mix ground beef, veal and pork	
¾ cup fresh breadcrumbs
1 egg						
1/3 cup heavy cream
1T worchestershire sauce			
½ tsp. cayenne
2 tsp. mushroom base*				
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper				
1 tsp. dry thyme
1T roast garlic					
2T carmelized onions
¼ cup minced parsely

Preheat oven to 350.

Combine cream and crumbs, and let sit.   Puree roast garlic and onion.   Mix together egg, worchestershire, pureed garlic/’onion, salt, pepper, thyme and mushroom base.  

In large bowl, combine meat, crumbs and egg mixture; mix w/hands til well blended.   Form into a loaf on an oiled baking sheet and bake at 350 for 1 hour or til thermometer reads 160.  Let rest before cutting.  

* This is a stock base most groceries are carrying now - in a little black jar in the soup/stock section of the grocery store


----------



## subfuscpersona

marmalady -

I like your recipie - especially the addition of caramelized onions. Will try it real soon.

I like ground pork mixed with ground beef (veal is a bit pricey for me plus I do have some moral objections to how veal is produced in the US - but that's just me).  I think the fat in the ground pork really helps the final product.


----------



## marmalady

The cream doesn't hurt either -   

Just leave the veal out and sub in more ground beef if you have objections, which I certainly understand.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is an excerpt from my CD-Rom Self-Published Cookbook - "You Can Be A Great Cook With Beef"  It is different than most meat "loaves".  Try it for a change of pace.

Also, the single greatest threat to moist meat loaf is over cooking.  Use a meat thermometer and cook until the center of the loaf reads 165 degrees.  This will insure a flavorful meat loaf.  Also, if you use reconstituted TVP instead of breadcrumbs, the loaf will be more moist.  It will also allow you to use leaner ground beef.  Just don't add more than 1 part TVP to 3 parts ground beef.  It won't affect the meat flavor in that ratio.  TVP - Textured Vegetable Protien.  Here's the recipe:

Mexican Volcano:
You'll wow the crowds, and give yourself some idea your own 
artistic ability. The flavor is South of the Border. The theme 
is fun. Award winning Balderson Aged Cheddar adds flavor to 
the dish while Mozzarella creates visual effect.
Your family and friends will be amazed by your creativity, and the quality of the meat-loaf.  In this recipe, we use bread crumbs to increase the volume while maintaining flavor and texture. Thus, you save money without sacrificing quality.
Ingredients:
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 lb. bulk Chorizo (or Italian sausage)
1 tbs. chili powder
1/2 tbs. cayenne pepper
1/4 cup chopped fresh Jalapeno peppers
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1/4 cup ketchup
3/4 cup enchilada sauce, or salsa
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup Balderson 2 year old Medium Cheddar Cheese
1 large egg
Preheat the oven to 375'- F. Remove the Chorizo from its 
casing.  Mix together the ground beef, Chorizo, chili powder, cayenne pepper, jalapeno peppers, egg, Balderson Cheddar, and bread crumbs. Knead together until well mixed. Lightly grease a 12" square casserole dish and place the meat mixture into it. 
Shape the mixture into a volcanic mountain with valleys and 
cliffs. Show off your hidden artistic talents. Create a crater in the top suitable for about a 1/4 cup of sauce. Place the “volcano” into the oven, with a meat thermometer inserted to the center.
     Cook for 45 minutes. Check the thermometer. When the 
internal temperature reaches 175'- F., remove from the oven. 
Pour the sauce into the crater, making sure that rivulets of 
sauce run down the mountain sides. Place strands of Mozzarella 
cheese shreds onto the rivulets and in the crater to mimic the 
glowing hot lava. Place in the oven until the cheese melts 
slightly. Remove from the oven and place onto a serving 
platter. Slice into eight equal wedges and serve with little 
men made from toothpicks and Vienna sausage and toothpicks 
(half covered by lava). Make trees with Broccoli to finish the 
hapless village. Your kids will love it, and your guests will 
 gasp with delight. (Omit the little men if you want. That 
might be a bit much).


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady

Goodweed - Looks great - love those flavors!  Could you describe the 'Balderson' cheese for those of us who don't have access to it?  Is it a really sharp, aged cheddar?  Tx!


----------



## Raine

How lean was the beef?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I use regular 80% lean ground beef.  I don't use hamburger as it's too fatty.  I sometimes use extra lean ground beef, but then you have to add a binder such as egg to glue it together as extra lean is just too dry.  

The Balderson cheese is a very sharp Cheddar.  Depending on the aging, it runs from a slightly dry texture to so dry, there are minute crystals of salt that crunch softly btween your teeth.  It has a well ballanced, full cheddar  flavor, not too salty, not too acidic.  

The only other cheddar I've had of the same quality came from an artisan cheese-maker from Wisconsin.  Sadly, I can only get it by contacting the maker's brother, who is a freind of mine, but lives about 200 miles west of me.

Check your local cheese specialty shops.  I know most places have an outstanding cheese maker somewhere nearby.  Make sure the cheese is from a small producer, not a huge food maker.  The big guys can't afford the time required to produce a truly great cheese.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Hiltimama

*Dry Meatloaf*

This is my first post. I enjoy reading all your ideas. So here goes. I made a great tasting meatloaf but it was very dry. Is there anything I can do to is after the fact to make the leftovers be moister? I could use some help here. Thanks to anyone who has an idea.


----------



## Rocklobster

Lots of meatloaf recipes include a glaze or a gravy. Maybe you could reheat it, covered with foil in a bit of gravy or broth?


----------



## Ginny D

try adding at least two eggs and break up two slices of bread soaked in milk; squeeze out the milk before adding and als place a glass pan filled with water placed under the meatloaf on the oven rack


----------



## Kayelle

Are you using the leftovers for sandwiches?  That's the best reason to make a meatloaf in my opinion. 

For a cold meatloaf sandwich with sliced onion and tomato, (my favorite) all you need is more mayo.

For hot meatloaf sandwiches, just make up some simple gravy and pour over the top.  A simple gravy can be made with 2 melted Tbs. butter, add 2 Tbs. flour, cook for a bit, and whisk in 1 cup of beef broth.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hiltimama, it's helpful to us if you post your recipe along with your request to improve it, so we know what you're already doing 

In my recipe, I use one egg and one slice of bread with about 1 cup of milk mixed with 1 lb. of ground beef (80 or 85% lean) and a half pound of ground pork, along with onion and the other seasonings. Very lean ground beef will lead to dry meatloaf.


----------



## Zhizara

I like to take leftover meatloaf and slice and fry it on low just to heat through and get a little crust on it.  I then serve it with a little catsup or gravy.

I also make my meatloaf with 73/27 meat, it's more moist and flavorful.


----------



## mollyanne

Hi Zhizara!!! I've been looking for you. Great to see you again. These are all great suggestions, Hiltimama. You're in good hands here. It's amazing how helpful all of the DCers are. If you have juice leftover in the bottom of the pan after cooking your meatloaf, you could save it, reheat it later, and pour it over the leftover meat.


----------



## jennyema

Also use a meat thermometer.  Overcooking it will make it dry out.


----------



## chopper

If you slice the cold leftover meatloaf really thin , heat it up and smother in hot gravy, you won't even realize that it is dry.


----------



## Addie

I soak dry bread in just enough milk to soften it. The enzymes in the milk help make the meat tender. Flavorings are a personal choice. But in this part of the country, ketchup on the top and some tomato product in the meat mixture is a must. I also let the mixture rest before shaping it. Sometimes it is the manner of which it is made as well as the ingredients.


----------



## 4meandthem

Here's my meatloaf recipe and it is pretty juicy.

2lb 80/20 ground beef
2 celery stalks diced
2 carrots shredded on cheese grater
1 lg onion small dice
1/4 cup italian bread crumbs
1 egg
fresh chopped parsley,thyme.oregano,sage

Mix all ingredients loosly and form loosely into a pan with room around the edges.
bake at 350 for 45-60 minutes or untill juices run clear

optional:
2 small cans mushrooms
1/4 cup flax meal
BBQ sauce or ketchup or salsa poured in trough formed on top of loaf


----------



## inchrisin

Ketchup's only one true place is is meatlof.  I guess bbq sauce too.


----------



## Andy M.

When I make a ml with onions and tomato (for example) I puree the veggies to release moisture into the loaf.  The real key is to not overcook it.  Use a meat thermometer.


----------



## Skittle68

I'm going to try making meatloaf with my new best friend: sous vide!! Will have to let you know how it goes. Probably wont happen til Wednesday, since I work every night til then. Haven't made meatloaf in ages!


----------



## Snip 13

mudbug said:


> Cooking time sounds too long--an hour should do it, but what temp were you using? You shoulda added the oil too.


 
+1

My meatloaf takes about 45 mins and I put my oven on 390F


----------



## wag

arturo said:


> my meatloaf came out dry.  what did i do wrong?



Meat needs salt inside (not outside) to retain moisture.  Next time add a bit more salt, mix it in well, maybe also add an oz of water to the mix.  Another suggestion, add fresh bread instead of bread crumbs.  Lastly, place a pan of water in the over while it is cooking.  These are just guesses.


----------

